# 8190 string how many strands?



## foudarme (Mar 24, 2006)

hi guys

I have tuned 2 different insanity cpxl with 24 strands 8190 strings (and 014 halo serving) and get 7fps less than with astroflight 14 strands strings on them (same serving)...I have noticed than the 8190 has a ton of wax on it...do you have tried lower 8190 strands' number ?

jean


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

BCY recommends 24 -26 strands


----------



## foudarme (Mar 24, 2006)

I know it...maybe it has something to see with the speed buttons...I have put them just like on the 452x stock set on both astroflight and 8190 strings...with the 8190 string I am at 343IBO at 5gpp and 334 at 7gpp...with the astro I am 342 at 5gpp and 340 at 7gpp


----------



## BlindBuck (Feb 7, 2009)

I never played with Astro, but on my particular bow I am 4fps faster using 26 strands of 8190, compared to using 24 strands of 8190.(Chronograph Inoors with Light Kit) Which breaks all logic, thinking a lighter string is faster.....I am not a string expert by any means but I assumed it had to do with the finished diameter?


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

i use 24 all around


----------



## chene (May 17, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Archerbruce (Feb 18, 2008)

I also use 24 all around


----------



## foudarme (Mar 24, 2006)

BlindBuck said:


> I never played with Astro, but on my particular bow I am 4fps faster using 26 strands of 8190, compared to using 24 strands of 8190.(Chronograph Inoors with Light Kit) Which breaks all logic, thinking a lighter string is faster.....I am not a string expert by any means but I assumed it had to do with the finished diameter?


yes it's really strange...what is your bow?


----------



## Dbyrum72 (Feb 14, 2010)

24 strands all around. Ok what size ctr.serving and what size end serving. I have built a very nice jig and want all of my t's crossed and i's dotted before buying material. Any help very much appreciated.


----------



## Dbyrum72 (Feb 14, 2010)

By the way i have an alphaburner and shoot acc prohunters


----------



## Barn Burner2 (May 25, 2011)

24 count with 21 center should work fine,
Mike


----------



## XMan01 (Apr 12, 2010)

I've been building strings for a long time, but have not used the 8190 yet. I have spoken to several string builders and was told the 8190 is slower than the 452X. These guys work at major companies and have been in the business for close to 40 years. I'll stick with the 452X since it takes the same amount of strands so I don't see a need to pay for something that's not giving me much of an improvement just because it's something new.


----------



## Dbyrum72 (Feb 14, 2010)

Sounds good on ctr. What about for end serving


----------



## Barn Burner2 (May 25, 2011)

3d or 1d would work for end serving


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

i use .018 diamondback on 24 and works great for me, there is a difference on size needed depending on how the builder makes it and twist ratio and all that comes into account for string diameter


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

foudarme said:


> I know it...maybe it has something to see with the speed buttons...I have put them just like on the 452x stock set on both astroflight and 8190 strings...with the 8190 string I am at 343IBO at 5gpp and 334 at 7gpp...with the astro I am 342 at 5gpp and 340 at 7gpp


There are many factors that can impact speed. Unless you can duplicate the two setups "exactly" you can get different readings... even when using the "same" material. I expect there is something else going on with your setup.


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

EPLC said:


> There are many factors that can impact speed.


This is what is so challenging about archery....and what keeps me striving to learn more and more.

AND....all these variables usually affect other variables.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

EPLC said:


> There are many factors that can impact speed. Unless you can duplicate the two setups "exactly" you can get different readings... even when using the "same" material. I expect there is something else going on with your setup.


not to mention colors used and wax content in each spool, all can attribute to differences in speed, i find it hard to believe with so many saying that 8190 is faster to hear someone say that several major companies have said that its slower


----------

